# 6’6” 1 piece spinning rod



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought this online not realizing it’s a 1 piece. It’s a brand new Bass Pro Shops 6’6” 1 piece spinning rod model # GRS66MHS. I’m asking $25. Item is in West Jordan. Thanks for looking! You can text 435-six six nine-2137.


----------

